# I never post here



## DregeDE

Just real quick I have a fucking gripe with the female half of the human race.
Is there some fucked up law of the universe that dictates "of those women that will take it up their asses like champion faggots (no offense meant), scant will be found a one that will also take a load down their throats (willingly) and without so much as a tear shed . . . "
I mean WHAT THE FUCK DOES IT TAKE TO GET A GODDAMN BLOWJOB?!!?!?!
Hell the last one was so damn kinky she wanted us to get a dog . . .


----------



## bryanpaul

man, most gals, esp if theyre trying to impress you or are really diggin you, have no problem with doin that.............just gotta play it cool  ........they dont call it a pussy for nothin.....women can be like cats.....you cant just run up and pick em up and start pettin the fuck out of em.....gotta be gentle and easy and coo at them and woo at them till before they even realize it theyre on their knees wondering why they have a strong urge to put something in their mouth..............


----------



## bryanpaul

DregeDE said:


> Hell the last one was so damn kinky she wanted us to get a dog . . .


yeah fuck it......just get a dog and some bacon grease.....you be aaaight


----------



## EphemeralStick

You're asking Di to be gentle and easy? That's liking telling a can of paint to write a love sonnet. My advice, switch teams. It's known fact that all gay men swallow. It's the ether that keeps us all looking so young and fantastic.


----------



## DregeDE

Neo, You know I don't bat for the girls strictly - just not found a boy girly enough and not a total bitch - If I'm gonna have a man toy he better be able to dish it out as well as take it (wrestling in and out of the sack means I)


----------



## EphemeralStick

Soooo go find one of those? Girly boys can usually be found at your local "hip" coffee houses, usually around the time of open mic or some sort of improv show. They'll be the ones texting in the corner surrounded by mildly attractive but insanely annoying girls. Doesn't take much to sweet talk them, just mention your alternative lifestyle and they're on your shit like its fucking gold. 
Also to get rid of the bitch in bed thing just give em some inhalants. Usually does the trick.
Don't try talking to them about anything that has any depth or meaning though! This causes the girly boy to shy away and become confused thus defending himself with bitterness and cocky limp wristed eye rolls. 
OR, you can just go ask a girl nicely and offer to eat her out in exchange.


----------



## DregeDE

:|
Thats exactly the opisate of what I would deem acceptable. Males ought to be . . . Kinda like me


----------



## 1544c

stop looking for it and let it come to you
whenever i go out to look for sex, it never happens
whenever i go out with other things on my mind, not looking for it, it happens!


----------



## Kim Chee

DregeDE said:


> Just real quick I have a fucking gripe with the female half of the human race.
> Is there some fucked up law of the universe that dictates "of those women that will take it up their asses like champion faggots (no offense meant), scant will be found a one that will also take a load down their throats (willingly) and without so much as a tear shed . . . "
> I mean WHAT THE FUCK DOES IT TAKE TO GET A GODDAMN BLOWJOB?!!?!?!
> Hell the last one was so damn kinky she wanted us to get a dog . . .


 
I had a girlfriend like this a long time ago. She was also bisexual. She's married now (not to me).
Hmmmmm... A dog... Great idea! There's a "cleaning up after sex on the road" thread here.
I think it just may work. Sex must taste better than poop and vomit.


----------



## daveycrockett

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhaahaahaaa, maybe youre just a loser,yup


----------



## Beegod Santana

Was once with a girl for two months fucking like bunnies with no oral AT ALL (me giving, or her giving). Then one day we're screwing while she's on the rag and then she decides that's the perfect time to go down on me for the first time. Kinda weirded me out, but whatever, I wasn't complaining. 

We part ways a week or two later for other reasons, but I gotta admit at the time I was still wondering "why only when my dick's covered in your menstrual blood?"


----------



## DregeDE

Beegod I was eating, now I'm not . . .


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

This is so appauling, I don't even know where to start...


----------



## Beegod Santana

DregeDE said:


> Beegod I was eating, now I'm not . . .


YES!

I win.


----------



## Driftwhistler

Because it tastes gross and dudes who whine that you won't swallow usually don't last long anyway. Also, dudes that compare womyn to animals need to look in a mirror.

O, sexual repression, you heartless dog.


----------



## DregeDE

Lol, take your nazi feminist views to the political corner of StP - this is sex and relationships tard - and FYI I am a respectful mate and handsome man worthy of all I desire and thensome. Irrelevant the fact that I love eating pussy for hours on end, have stamina for several more hours and eat healthy (fruits and vegetables, very little sugars and greasy foods and have great tasting spunk.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

i aint never tasted a mans semen because i'm not gay or bi but im sure this guys taste as bad as his attitude shittah


----------



## Driftwhistler

I dunno about respectful and obviously physical attraction shouldn't be an issue anyway. I fucking loves it when people call me a nazi feminist or whatever, 11 times out of 10 it means I'm getting through to them and they just doooon't like what they're hearing. It's cool, dude. You'll recover someday. Maybe.


----------



## daveycrockett

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ha


----------



## DregeDE

What are you 19? Its Ok I thought I had all the answers when I was 19 also and had to debate in absolutes, ten years later I actually DO know what I THOUGHT I knew. 
One day you will marry a Harley riding bulldyke and stop living in denial, or you will buck up, shut up and stay in the kitchen and swallow when your told like a good little house wife - till then you are entitled to your beliefs as you grow and test your boundaries in this society, but they are not welcome in my thread.
Btw "dog" had nothing to do with gender, read it again - your reading comprehension skills give away your diminished aptitude, your posts reveal your lack of anything better to do than to attack and hate on sexuality preferences of others and reveal possible sexual abuse in your past. you are damaged, seek counseling young lady.


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel

Lol, it's all a hassle, sex is not worth the BS that comes with a relationship (Good example of that BS is in this very thread,) and neither are blow jobs, and those that're willing to just fuck right up front? I have to question how often they're like that with others.. I don't need any STD's, I have enough problems (Bitch 'aint one. Haha.) Just do what I do.. Fly solo! What's wrong with your hand? Once the nut is busted, it's not like you're gonna care about sex until you need to bust another one. Shit's overrated. Besides, you can always train your spine and muscles, and suck your own dick, it's totally possible. Want the job done right? Gotta do it yourself. Lmfao.


----------



## DregeDE

LOL!!! Lovin it Rockytheflyingsquirrel
Yea relationships are a pain, This thread came from frustrations with my current partner and a growing frustration, since then we have broken several times both in anger and in peace - Compounded by the mediocrity of were not traveling, were housed up in separate corners of neighboring cities. So much pressure on each other from the "RELATIONSHIP" to do certain things, public outtings, favors, displays of affection. I have the spice of life, I have two hands and no slipped disks.
Also, to as you say "bust a nut" before most decisions of any importance, I have a rule "jerk off first, then think about it" I don't have to hate my nature, just understand and control impulsiveness - testosterone causes wars you k now. Shoulda known that the Oakland feminists would buzz this pile of shit and hold their noses . . .


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel

I've gone through, and thought everything you just posted, in the past.. It's all bullshit, and you're on the right track, just haven't gotten to the checkpoint I've reached, yet.. The answer for people who just can't take this shit? Asexual relationship.. No sex, fuck anyone else you want, just have each others backs, work through fights and disagreements, be best friends for life.. Kind of like having a permanent road dog with some aspects of a traditional relationship, and way fewer expectations. Sex, and the concept of possession, brought on by ego, all cause fucking problems, might as well do away with them if they're causing tension in your life.

Only problem with all of this is that this shit's harder to find than a normal relationship.. You've gotta bump in to someone of the same feather that's fucking had it with the nonsense.. Then again, even this can end badly.. Seems like nobody knows what loyalty is any more.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

I couldn't even bring myself to reading half the posts but Jesus its really not that hard to get a blowjob out there...


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel

It is hard, if you're not jumping from woman to woman. Nobody here is going to listen to you though.. A woman, talking about the difficulty level of getting a blowjob? Mmh..


----------



## daveycrockett

look man, youre talking about not getting head, you ever fucked with someone YOU wouldnt give head to, same thing, stop being stupid


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel

No I think there's something legitimate to be noticed here, it's not stupid.. I've found that most women just don't like to do it.. Most of them complain about it hurting their jaw, constantly say they're too tired.. But they're never too tired to lay there and let you give 'em an orgasm.. Lmao.. Seems like most women just lose interest in doing much of anything once the initial lust dies, or once they've figured you out and you're no longer mysterious.. But that's part of the lust for a lot of women. Aside from that, the only thing I can see stopping it from happening is having a dirty dick. That's one of two things I try and keep clean.. Crotch and pits.


----------



## daveycrockett

maybe you should call dr ruth or somethin,man


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel

Lol, no need for that.. I've pretty much sworn off having a love life, it's been nothin' but trouble. Though I've never had problems gettin' it on, it's always the women I'm with that do.. Either lazy or no experience.. I think if I hadn't of sworn it off, what I need to do is GET WITH Dr. Ruth, LMFAO. trailerrockn


----------



## DregeDE

Straight. speaking of inexperienced and lazy. most of my problem lovers are either usually under 22 or psychologically damaged and just lay there like a pillow (to be nice to the sensitive feminists that want to come to my thread and attack me) the older women or more comfortable/experienced women want to and enjoy doing things that would make insecure or immature females pass out in revulsion; sex is not a clean, pretty thing, it is the most primal . . . . Meh fuck it I'm eating and its a beautiful sunny day - I don't feel like typing the rest of my mind out right now. Love all you positive open minded posters


----------



## Keno Star

Girls have unique powers; they get wet without water, bleed without injury and make boneless things hard..


----------



## daveycrockett

dude rocky flying fucker i thought u would stop at dr ruth stop ur self now or face the cnsequnes whAT?


----------



## daveycrockett

what? ALLRIGHT MY BAD TWIATED AND CANT FIND THE CAPS KEY


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel

Lol, Davey, you are confusing the hell out of me, man.


----------



## xHOLICx

smells mad in here.


----------



## daveycrockett

i dont remember what i meant,its morning now


----------



## Driftwhistler

DregeDE said:


> What are you 19? Its Ok I thought I had all the answers when I was 19 also and had to debate in absolutes, ten years later I actually DO know what I THOUGHT I knew.
> One day you will marry a Harley riding bulldyke and stop living in denial, or you will buck up, shut up and stay in the kitchen and swallow when your told like a good little house wife - till then you are entitled to your beliefs as you grow and test your boundaries in this society, but they are not welcome in my thread.
> Btw "dog" had nothing to do with gender, read it again - your reading comprehension skills give away your diminished aptitude, your posts reveal your lack of anything better to do than to attack and hate on sexuality preferences of others and reveal possible sexual abuse in your past. you are damaged, seek counseling young lady.


 
This speaks more of a sexually repressed mentality than all of my "feminazi" beliefs (which will never be silenced! My position as a queer womon in a cismale-dominated world doesn't automatically mean I'll bow to patriarchy, but it's okay if you make that assumption. Everyone makes mistakes.).

You have no idea who I am, whether or not I've suffered sexual abuse (although we can undoubtedly argue that I do suffer sexual abuse every day, given that my sex and chosen gender receive far more sexual harassment and assault than the average cisgendered male), what my sexual preferences are or who I sleep next to at night. I'm sure that you don't care either.

I can only assume you're not psychic and can't even know what I'll eat for lunch today.

So, going with the idea that you know nothing about me, don't care about me and aren't psychic, I won't take any of the things you said to heart. It's fun to shout silly, presumptuous insults at people sometimes, but it's lots more fun to say nice things we actually mean instead.

So anyway...if you ever want to talk about your ideas/conceptual traps, my inbox is wide open. I'm gonna go find something more fulfilling to do with my time than sling sexist mud with a bunch of misogynists. Have a nice day.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

i understand you feel strongly about this subject but that guy is a dumb shit and you are wasting your breath. -please dont take that in a rude way, but he is just an idiot and will just blab his mouth until people stop talking to him...


----------



## DregeDE

You sounded like you were using your brain untill I saw that word 'misogynist'

As for lunch I'd have to say its a toss up between a sub from subway or some microwave curry.

Point of this thread was that I like fellatio, ALOT - and the woman I was with at the time of the thread creation was unwilling to do that one thing for me to completion, I needed to vent. StP has long been my favorite place to be myself, its all irrelevant now but the thread still remains and once in a while alerts me to its existence so I will feed it here and there as it were.

And ayyyjayyy Shame, shame havent you got something better to do than seek out my threads and try to understand what kind of person I am and why I went off on you in chat?? Not everything means something, everything is subject to random and abstract happenstance, if you have a problem with me I'd suggest you steer clear of me . . .


----------



## Kim Chee

It isn't that hard to find a woman who will perform fellatio.
What is difficult is finding a woman who can do it correctly.


----------



## daveycrockett

subway? microwaved foods? I thought you were "smarter" than that Dredge.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

DregeDE said:


> You sounded like you were using your brain untill I saw that word 'misogynist'
> 
> As for lunch I'd have to say its a toss up between a sub from subway or some microwave curry.
> 
> Point of this thread was that I like fellatio, ALOT - and the woman I was with at the time of the thread creation was unwilling to do that one thing for me to completion, I needed to vent. StP has long been my favorite place to be myself, its all irrelevant now but the thread still remains and once in a while alerts me to its existence so I will feed it here and there as it were.
> 
> And ayyyjayyy Shame, shame havent you got something better to do than seek out my threads and try to understand what kind of person I am and why I went off on you in chat?? Not everything means something, everything is subject to random and abstract happenstance, if you have a problem with me I'd suggest you steer clear of me . . .



You're an idiot...and steer clear of you? Lol. This is the Internet bub...


----------



## DregeDE

I'll pick on you more later I'm busy with other things.


----------



## ped

Driftwhistler said:


> O, sexual repression, you heartless dog.


 
Might I ask the logic you have used to arrive at this conclusion?

These sort of pseudo-freudian notions of "sexual repression" are a very common meme. It always seems to be used in an attempt to shame by either invirility or success in aquiring adequate female attention.

It's just whenever I hear anyone say this it is always defensively and seems to subconsciously reduce women in general to an object of a males psycho-sexual well being. I guess the modern term for it is "internalized misogyny." It assumes a subordinate position by sublimating your own guilt and self-loathing towards the opposite sex. A caricature of womens empowerment if you will.


Ironically Freud didn't hold women in high esteem himself. So why these sort of dated ideas of behaviour are so prevelent might be saying something more than most realize.


----------



## Kim Chee

This thread reminds me of something I saw many years ago.


----------



## DregeDE

ped said:


> Might I ask the logic you have used to arrive at this conclusion?
> 
> These sort of pseudo-freudian notions of "sexual repression" are a very common meme. It always seems to be used in an attempt to shame by either invirilityor success in aquiring adequate female attention.
> 
> It's just whenever I hear anyone say this it is always defensively and seems to subconsciously reduce women in general to an object of a males psycho-sexual well being. I guess the modern term for it is "internalized misogyny." It assumes a subordinate position by sublimating your own guilt and self-loathing towards the opposite sex. A caricature of womens empowerment if you will.
> 
> 
> Ironically Freud didn't hold women in high esteem himself. So why these sort of dated ideas of behaviour are so prevelent might be saying something more than most realize.


----------



## ped

DregeDE said:


>


 
http://www.topix.com/forum/news/sex/TU7S1JVUD09MVRVOS


----------



## bryanpaul

mmmmmmmichael said:


> It isn't that hard to find a woman who will perform fellatio.
> What is difficult is finding a woman who can do it correctly.


disagree.............. in my opinion.......... there's no such thing as a bad BJ.... if one is lacking in their skills.... that just means they need a little tender loving encouragement.....................practice makes perfect


----------



## Doobie_D

mmmmmmmichael said:


> It isn't that hard to find a woman who will perform fellatio.
> What is difficult is finding a woman who can do it correctly.


 

What is difficult is finding one with the cheapest rates on the block.


----------



## DregeDE

Doobie_D said:


> What is difficult is finding one with the cheapest rates on the block.


 
Can we keep the topic on sexuality and refrain from religion, economics and politics please? KthxBi


----------



## ElectroGypsy

Um, but in America are not Sex, Politics, and economics completely entwined??


----------



## DregeDE

Yea and thats why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Kim Chee

ElectroGypsy said:


> Um, but in America are not Sex, Politics, and economics completely entwined??


I think that was hammered out during the Clinton administration.


----------



## ElectroGypsy

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I think that was hammered out during the Clinton administration.


Ehh, do you mean more efficient? I would agree. I know more than a few strippers and pimps are prepping for the DNC.


----------

